# Nubians and coyotes



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Since my adult nubains weigh anywhere from 150-190 pounds do I have to worry about coyotes and stray dogs? They would be so much bigger than any dog around here I would think that would keep them from getting attacked.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

ABSOLUTLEY! Dogs are the number 1 predator of goats! DO NOT TRUST any canine you dont know around your goats-I have had too many killed or maimed by neighbor dogs and coyotes are just mean wild dogs!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bridget is right -- Nubians are big, but that won't stop dogs and coyotes from killing them. The best deterrant is a good fence and shutting them in at night. If the coyotes/loose dogs are REALLY bad, you may want to consider a livestock guardian.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a problem about my goats being afraid of dogs they don't know so they run. Which is why goats are a easy prey especially the pregnant ones who wobble and can't get around fast so I got a guardian to protect them


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Agreed, they are a DANGER. Never trust a coyote, and domestic dogs can be just as bad or worse since they are not afraid of humans.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree too, they are in danger.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dogs and coyotes have no problems taking down a 300+ pound llama if they are in a pack or just more than one dog. A single dog or coyote would have no problems doing some pretty good damage or even killing any size goat.


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

I had my vet out the other day for some routine stuff and she was telling me a story about two horses she had to put down that week. The neighbors two dogs had gotten loose and torn up the horses. They ripped their tendon and chewed them up really bad. The horses would never have recovers from the damage to their tendons and ligaments, so they had to be euthanized. Two dogs can do A LOT of damage in a short amount of time.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have an electric fence that has a good charge to it so it would hurt a dog pretty good to hit it. We also shut them up at night. I was just curious since my dogs seem to go out of their way to make sure they don't get into a confrontation with my goats.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Despite their viciousness toward each other when establishing pecking order, always remember they are prey, with prey mentality. Bluntly, deep down they are *COWARDS!

*Bob


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

If you have a gun use it if not I suggest you get one and if dont want a real big one get a 22 . Guns have saved more of my and friends goats then any thing and horses as well my cousins horses 3 of them got pind in a corner by only 4 to 5 coyotes and we had to shoot at them to get then away.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

That's my kind of gal right there!

Bob


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Ha ha thanks got to do what ya got to do.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I've had dogs go after my HORSES. I had a friend in high school lose a draft horse to a dog attack. Like 17hh and weighing a ton. So yeah, still need to worry about the canines even with big goats.


----------

